# Rong Fu Threads Have Been Relocated



## darkzero (Nov 7, 2019)

Please welcome our new site supporter, Rong Fu @NICOLAS LIN 

Existing Rong Fu related threads will be moved to the new dedicated Rong Fu section. All new RF related threads should be posted in the RF section.

Thank you









						Rong Fu Bandsaws & Machinery
					

This Sponsored forum is for the purposes of Rong Fu Bandsaw promotion and sale of products and services.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

